# Atlas lathe-$850 Byron Center, MI



## Barncat (Jan 4, 2019)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/d/byron-center-atlas-lathe/6786642623.html

I asked him if he would sell anything separately, answer was no.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks like it has the dreaded die cast Zamak headstock


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 5, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Looks like it has the dreaded die cast Zamak headstock



Ask him if a magnet sticks to the headstock.  If no, walk away.


----------



## Dhector (Jan 5, 2019)

That machine looks very similar to my 3950. Are you looking for a lathe, or the extras(mill attachment, follower rest etc) I have all of that stuff that is currently not being used. Might be willing to part out some of it.


----------



## Barncat (Jan 5, 2019)

I was just wondering if he would get rid of the milling attachment cheap. I don't have an atlas, so it would need some modifications to fit my lathe.


----------

